# Stormy road over Cairn o Mount b&w



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Decided to go for a drive in the sun this afternoon only to be met with this scene within minutes, our great scottish weather...










Only minutes later it came pouring down as usual

Mike


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice - like the lead in of the road and awesome moody sky!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic pic and know the area well as keen Scottish Skier well done


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

What's the colour version look like?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

What method did you use to turn it black and white ?

Would also be interested to see the colour before shot


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alexj said:


> What method did you use to turn it black and white ?
> 
> Would also be interested to see the colour before shot


Yes me to that would be good


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

EddieB said:


> Nice - like the lead in of the road and awesome moody sky!


Thanks for the feedback, dont think a road makes the best foreground subject but on this occasion i agree it works well as a lead in and follow through. As for this terrible non stop rain year it does allow for some great moody skies



Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic pic and know the area well as keen Scottish Skier well done


Cheers, I just moved down to Laurencekirk last year, the scenery around the Angus Glens is stunning, i look out onto the Cairn from home so its only 10 minutes away, must go photo hunting for some better locations because there must be lots



EddieB said:


> What's the colour version look like?


I am about to post it below although my colour shot is few seconds earlier, the b&w above went straight from RAW to b&w so no colour version ready to show



alexj said:


> What method did you use to turn it black and white ?
> 
> Would also be interested to see the colour before shot


I shot RAW then used Light Room 4 for the processing



Derekh929 said:


> Yes me to that would be good


Its coming below...


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a colour version from a few seconds before...


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Both look nice, I like the colour one.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I like it!

SOrt of shot would also lend itself well to long exposure and moving skies!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I love that road, it's perfect for a drive, nice photography from yourself :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Liking the colour shot in preference


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I like it!
> 
> SOrt of shot would also lend itself well to long exposure and moving skies!


Great idea regarding the long exposure, now on the lookout for a nice sunset to head back up with the B&W ND110 :thumb:


----------

